# Seltsames Verhalten von Kübler Drehgeber



## ssound1de (20 Juli 2010)

Hi,

habe 4 Kübler Absolut-Multiturn-Drehgeber 5868 am Profibus im Einsatz.
Alle Geber sind identisch über Profibus parametriert. Skalierung erfolgt in der S7.
Einer der Geber verhält sich seltsam beim abwärts Zählen im Bereich zwischen 168000 - 165000.

Wenn beim abwärts Zählen etwa 168000 erreicht wird, springt der Wert plötzlich auf ca. 232000 (Bit 16 kommt ohne Grund), zählt dann weiter abwärts, springt dann bei ca. 229000 wieder auf 165000 runter, und zählt von da an normal weiter.
Beim aufwärts Zählen passiert in diesem Bereich nichts.

Hat irgendjemand schon mal so was gehabt?
Was tun?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Gruß


----------



## Verpolt (20 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Ist der als singel-oder multiturn eingesetzt?

Ist eine Fehlerüberwachung aktiv ( unzulässige Gebersprünge )?


Wir haben Kübler-Geber sehr oft im Einsatz. 
Die mechanische Verbindung/Kopplung war am Anfang "suboptimal" 
deshalb 2 mal Tausch eines Gebers, wegen Sprünge. 

Jetzt sind Ausgleichsfederbleche eingebaut und keine Probleme mehr.

Tausche doch mal 2 untereinander aus und teste noch mal. Sind ja 4 identische. 


LG


----------



## ssound1de (20 Juli 2010)

Hi Verpolt,

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.



Verpolt schrieb:


> Ist der als singel-oder multiturn eingesetzt?


Multiturn.




Verpolt schrieb:


> Ist eine Fehlerüberwachung aktiv ( unzulässige Gebersprünge )?


Nein, noch nicht. Glücklicherweise liegt der Bereich über 210000 sowieso ausserhalb des Fahrbereichs (Fahrantrieb gesperrt). Es kann also rein positioniertechnisch keinen Crash geben. Die Anlage läuft soweit auch. Nur - es könnte ja irgendwann auch schlimmer werden.




Verpolt schrieb:


> Die mechanische Verbindung/Kopplung war am Anfang "suboptimal"
> deshalb 2 mal Tausch eines Gebers, wegen Sprünge.


Wir haben extra die Kübler Lagerbox für die 58er Geber verbaut. Sollte ja eigentlich passen. Werde ich aber trotzdem mal prüfen. Komischerweise tritt der Fehler immer beim genau gleichen Wert auf. Und dann nur beim Abwärtszählen. Mal sehen, ob ich über den Fahrbereich noch eine weitere Geberumdrehung hin kriege.




Verpolt schrieb:


> Tausche doch mal 2 untereinander aus und teste noch mal. Sind ja 4 identische.


Leider sind die 3 anderen im Tischinneren verbaut - muss da den halben Tisch auseinenander reissen um an einen ran zu kommen (unser Planer :sw6: )
Wird mir aber wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben.


----------



## ssound1de (22 Juli 2010)

Was ich bis jetzt testen konnte ... Mechanik.
Eine ganze Geberumdrehung später gibt es kein Problem.
Außerdem ist der Sprung zu groß. Das wäre mehr als eine ganze Geber-Umdrehung).

Der Geberwert im Profibus ED wird in mm umgerechnet.
Der Fahrantrieb fährt im Bereich zwischen 1035mm - 270mm.
Im Bereich wo er normalerweise 823 - 807mm ausgeben sollte, springt er auf 1034 - 1018mm, danach wieder zurück auf 806mm.

Abwärtszählung ...

```
826
825
824
1034  <- plötzlicher Sprung (im Profibus ED kommt Bit 16 - ohne Grund)
1033
...
1019
1018
806  <- Sprung zurück (Bit 16 verschwindet wieder im Profibus ED)
805
...
```
Die Geber in den darauf folgenden Adressen sind in keiner Weise betroffen. 
Geber tauschen geht im Moment leider nicht, da Produktion.


----------



## Kübler_Service (26 Juli 2010)

Hallo SSOUND1DE,

solltest du weiterhin Probleme haben, melde dich doch einfach beim Kübler Service Team:

Tel.: 07720-3903-35

oder per Mail: stefan.schubert@kuebler.com


Wir helfen dir auf jeden Fall gerne weiter.

Gruß Kübler_Service


----------

